# Offering Prints via FurAffinity?



## Quiet269 (Jan 2, 2009)

DeviantArt seems to make quite a bit using this feature... allowing artists to upload a "Print Size" copy of the image and then allow them to enable prints of pieces they deem are worth it... Then also allowing users to request prints on images (giving the artist the option to deny or upload a "Print Size" copy for distribution) and have FurAffinity take care of the purchase printing and sending taking a bit of the profit.

The profit for the artist could be automatically sent to their paypal or sent via check once a month or something.

Of course artists can still sell prints as they do now, but it'd be something where they wouldn't have to mess with it and just get money for their work they already finished


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 2, 2009)

Already working on this. Nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 2, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Already working on this. Nothing to see here. Move along.


Secret agent stuff. I see.

Any other new features being worked on?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 2, 2009)

Silibus said:


> Any other new features being worked on?


Yes, but I'm not going to discuss them until they're ready to be discussed. Just like prints. =)

However, I will make a separate site from FA for the prints service. It'll be linkable from FA, but not hosted on FA (for security purposes).


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 2, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Yes, but I'm not going to discuss them until they're ready to be discussed. Just like prints. =)
> 
> However, I will make a separate site from FA for the prints service. It'll be linkable from FA, but not hosted on FA (for security purposes).


Understandable. I cant wait to hear more.


----------



## Alchera (Jan 2, 2009)

Interesting idea, though I'm one of those artists who retains full control over the print format file of his art. So...just to put that our there, I wouldn't be one of the people using it.


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 3, 2009)

Alchera said:


> Interesting idea, though I'm one of those artists who retains full control over the print format file of his art. So...just to put that our there, I wouldn't be one of the people using it.


The print quality file would not be made available to the general public (in my idea) and would simply be uploaded to the FurAffinity database for access when it is printed. Would that work for you?


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 3, 2009)

Would it be possible to inform us of what printers are being used when the time comes?


----------



## Eevee (Jan 3, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> However, I will make a separate site from FA for the prints service. It'll be linkable from FA, but not hosted on FA (for security purposes).


What security purposes?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 3, 2009)

Eevee said:


> What security purposes?


Well, a separate site using card processing via third party (more than likely by Kagi). Just keep the DB separate so if somebody's FA account somehow gets jacked it wouldn't affect their e-commerce account.


----------



## Nanakisan (Jan 3, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Yes, but I'm not going to discuss them until they're ready to be discussed. Just like prints. =)
> 
> However, I will make a separate site from FA for the prints service. It'll be linkable from FA, but not hosted on FA (for security purposes).



*ties Neer to a table with laser coming close to him

muahahahhaah

now talk
and reveal info or i power laser up more

*gets hit on the head by Neers tail
*sees a big purple digimon all pissed at him
oh shi....
*runs like mad

lol

but yes anyway i'd like to see a print service come around.

it would be like furbid but for prints that are not auctioned off
lol


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 3, 2009)

Nanakisan said:


> it would be like furbid but for prints that are not auctioned off


Except that Furbid is dead. =P


----------



## Aden (Jan 3, 2009)

Nanakisan said:


> *ties Neer to a table with laser coming close to him
> 
> muahahahhaah
> 
> ...



What the hell just happened here.

On topic: I like prints, but please don't be like dA and their "Print Account" biznass.


----------



## Nanakisan (Jan 3, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Except that Furbid is dead. =P



We have gathered here tonight to morn the loss of furbid

would anyone like to leave a troll comment or shall we just play crappy taps and call it good
amen

*taps plays


----------



## Nanakisan (Jan 3, 2009)

Aden said:


> What the hell just happened here.
> 
> On topic: I like prints, but please don't be like dA and their "Print Account" biznass.



it was a james bond moment

bond gets tied to table with laser coming near his crotch

lol


----------



## Nanakisan (Jan 3, 2009)

Silibus said:


> Understandable. I cant wait to hear more.



all you'll be hearing is the servers doing this
http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=37733

hahaha

ok shutting up now.

but yeah prints are cool however DA does have one thing to the prints service.
they actually charter the print making process aswell as the reserving of prints


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 4, 2009)

Aden said:


> What the hell just happened here.
> 
> On topic: I like prints, but please don't be like dA and their "Print Account" biznass.


What is wrong with the way dA does their Prints?


----------



## Alchera (Jan 4, 2009)

Quiet269 said:


> The print quality file would not be made available to the general public (in my idea) and would simply be uploaded to the FurAffinity database for access when it is printed. Would that work for you?



No. I have a certain manual process when it comes to making prints for people. Can't do that if they are handled by someone else.


----------



## Aden (Jan 4, 2009)

Quiet269 said:


> What is wrong with the way dA does their Prints?



They screw you until you fork over the cash to buy a "Premium" print account. With a normal dA account,



> â€¢ Artists cannot edit the prices of their prints. Prices are automatically set by the system to the normal recommended pricing schedule.
> â€¢ Prints are not reviewed by Quality Control until a purchase attempt has been made. If the print should fail inspection, the buyer will be notified and the transaction will not be completed.
> â€¢ Artists may choose only to receive their profits via PayPal and deviantDOLLARS.
> â€¢ Artists only have the option of uploading their prints using normal browser upload with a 32mb file size limit per upload.



Naturally, you don't want everyone and their momma uploading every one of their scraps as a print, but not being able to even set your own price without paying more money? That's not right. dA already takes their base printing price (reasonable) plus half the profits from the sale on top of that.

FA starts up premium print accounts, then what's next? Becoming more like dA with upgraded accounts and the like? Bah.


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 6, 2009)

Ahh, yeah that does suck.


----------

